# Separaten Thread für GUI bei Applets?



## Thomas223 (15. Jul 2005)

Hi,
ich habe ein Programm dass mit mehreren Threads läuft. Ein Thread bedient die GUI der andere führt Berechnungen durch und schickt diese an die GUI. Jezt möchte ich das ganze als Applet konvertieren. Ist das unter Applets auch so möglich? Ich frage nur weil ja eine Klasse von Applet abgeleitet werden muss und diese ist gleichzeitig auch das Fenster.

So sieht mein Code bisher aus:

```
javax.swing.SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
		public void run() {
		    javax.swing.JFrame frame =
			new javax.swing.JFrame("Fenster");
		    frame.setDefaultCloseOperation
			(javax.swing.JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		    frame.setBounds(new java.awt.Rectangle(100,200));
		    frame.setVisible(true);
		}
	    });
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Jul 2005)

Ich wüsste nichts, was dagegen sprechen sollte.
Um ein Applet zu erstellen musst du zwangsläufig von (J)Applet erben. Java kennt keine Mehrfachvererbung, also implementierst du das Interface Runnable.


----------



## freez (23. Jul 2005)

Am einfachsten ist es, deine Objekte alle auf einem Panel zu platzieren. Dann kannst du dieses Panel auf ein Applet oder ein Frame drauf tun. Das wäre das einfachste. Allerdings solltest beachten, daß evtl. Dateizugriffe im Applet nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jul 2005)

Ein Applet ist auch ein Panel, man kann es einem Frame hinzufügen.
Nur der Start des Applets funktioniert dann anders.


----------



## Thomas223 (24. Jul 2005)

supi, habs hinbekommen! vielen dank


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jul 2005)

Verrätst du auch noch, was du gemacht hast?


----------

